# Programador de PICs GTP USB summer 2005 #0 y Windows Vista



## resistron (Abr 6, 2009)

Hola a todos...bueno pues les cuento mi problema...normalmente usaba el programador de PICs GTP USB summer 2005 #0, junto con WinPic800 V3.55g en una computadora con Windows XP sp2 para grabar PICs...nunca tube problemas...pero ahora tengo una laptop DELL con Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bits y no me funciona ni el WinPic ni el GTP ÜSB summer 2005 #0...alguién sabe como puedo hacer que funcione?

Leí algo en internet y me tope con un foro donde afirmaban que este programador de PICs nunca iba a funcionar con Windows Vista, pero no daban razones para convencerme de tener que buscar otro programador... también leí que si mis puertos USB tienen controlador de host abierto tampoco me iba a funcionar el programador... quise hacer la prueba... pero no se como ver si mis puetos USB tienen controlador de host abierto...alquien me lo podría decir?

Entre al administrador de dispositivos...desplegue los USB Controllers y ví varias cosas que no entendí...decia "Universal Host Controller"...pero nada de "Open Host"...no entendi muchas cosas asi que mejor decidí consultar con los que saben.

De antemano les agradesco su ayuda.

SALUDOS


----------



## mabauti (Abr 6, 2009)

abre el explorador de archivos > ve a Mi Computadora > con el boton derecho ve a propiedades > ve a la pestaña hardware > luego administrador de dispositivos > y checa los controladores de USB


----------



## resistron (Abr 6, 2009)

hola...gracias por tu respuesta...en la imagen esta la información del admisnistrador de dispositivos... no se que significa....en el caso de que no sean Open Host quedaria descartada la opcion de los controladores USB...

SALUDOS Y GRACIAS NUEVAMENTE


----------



## mabauti (Abr 6, 2009)

yo no lo he usado en Vista; al parecer es el controlador que no está adaptado para Vista ; yo tengo los universal host y WXP SP2 y  funciona adecuadamente.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 7, 2009)

es como dice mabauti los controladores que usa ese programador (mpusbapi.dll) no funcionan con vista ahora el GTP USB  + tiene controladores HID que le permiten funcionar en cualquier PC. Por esta razón lo mejor va a ser que migres a otro programador.

Con respecto al controlador USB open HCD estandar , solamente vienen en las máquinas que tienen micros AMD. Si tu máquina tiene un micro de esta familia seguro tiene ese controlador y el programador no funcionará.

Te vuelvo a repetir hay programadores mucho mejores en la red que el GTP USB summer 2005 , por lo que te recomiendo que pienses en fabricarte alguno de ellos si quieres usar windows vista.

En este link yo postee un programador el pickit2 clon que funciona perfectamente con Vista de 32 bits, Vista de 64 bits y tendría que funcionar bien en windows 7

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/


----------



## resistron (Abr 7, 2009)

Hola...y gracias por su pronta respuesta...excelente el programador que propones Jonathan...aunque por el momento no se si me resulta mejor armar el programador o instalar windows XP en mi computadora, por recomendación de un profesor y los problemas que Windows Vista me ha dado en el trabajo con puertos USB...no puedo simular estos puertos en Proteus y tampoco me corren los programas con comunicación Labview-PIC que hice anteriormente y necesito para realizar algunos proyectos de la universidad este mes.

Aparte de eso, me gustaría que me aclaren algunas dudas que tengo, para poder decidir que acciones tomo, disculpen si me salgo un poco del tema, mis dudas son:

GTP USB + resulta mejor que el pickit2 clon que propone Jonathan?

Alguien sabe como se puede realizar la comunicación PIC-Laview bajo windows vista?

Si instalo un emulador de Windows XP sobre el Vista se me solucionarán todos estos problemas que tengo con la utilización de los puertos USB?

No quiero perder mucho tiempo (por que no lo tengo, no por falta de ganas) probando alternativas para que me sirva el Vista, estoy estancado en los proyectos por el cambio de XP a Vista y quiero dejar como última opción tener que instalar XP.

De nuevo gracias por su ayuda y SALUDOS


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 7, 2009)

Te voy a tratar de responder según tus dudas:

- Si solamente querés trabajar con PIC's el Pickit2 es mejor opción , en cambio si querés trabajar también con microcontroladores ATMEL el GTP USB + es la mejor opción.

- Me inmagino que con la ultima versión de Labview podés trabajar en Vista , fijate en la página del producto.

- Los emuladores no sirven , o trabajas en XP o en Vista.

Windows vista todavía tiene muchas cosas que pulir referente a controladores y programas por lo que te recomiendo ampliamente que utilizes Windows XP para las cosas de electrónica.

Espero averte ayudado.


----------



## resistron (Abr 7, 2009)

Gracias por tu ayuda Jonathan, has despejado todas mis dudas, definitavamente voy a optar por instalar XP.

SALUDOS y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 7, 2009)

De nada cualquier consulta ya sabes.

Que andes bien


----------



## cristian ayuso (Ago 17, 2010)

lo que puedes hacer es utilizar una consola virtual de windows xp, asi puedes utilizar soporte antiguo, sabes lo que te digo?


----------

